# Secret New Project: What is it and how does it work?



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

I've been laid up with an non-shop related injury, so I used to time to draw up a new workshop fixture I've been thinking about. Here's a sketchup image. Can you tell me what it is and how it works?

Here's some hints:

Size- 4 feet tall, about 30" wide and 36" deep.
Construction- 3/4" plywood
Other- I will likely add a set of casters to the bottom so it can be moved around if I want to, but it will work fine as a stationary shop fixture. It is designed for a specific purpose in my shop, but it can be customised to any shop.

So, what is it? I'll let people guess for a while before I confirm or deny any of the guesses. I may even add some more images later on. But I don't think you should have much trouble figuring it out…


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

It's either a rotisserie for McNugget (the shop chicken) or for hardware storage.


----------



## SirFatty (May 5, 2012)

Changing your name to Stumpy Popeil?


----------



## AnttiN (May 2, 2012)

Hi Stumpy,

It's probably a sharpening center for your two WorkSharps, slow-grinder, and stones, or else a cable spool for your extension cords, or a place to keep the food and cold ones for your many daily snack breaks. It's probably all of the above, which is pure genius!

Get well soon.
Antti


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

it looks like a muti tasker for diffrent tools stations but could be a shop ferris wheel


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Wow- that's a lot of good ideas. I'm getting some more on Facebook too. Maybe I'll have to build more than one of these for some of the suggested uses


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Rotating tool shelves. Each shelf on the rotating wheel will house it's own tool station. When you wanna do something else, just rotate to the next tool and keep working.

Well either that or you're gonna build a fire in it and make pizzas, cooking them as they rotate!


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

You announced a while back you were looking for ideas for a multi-purpose work station that you can roll around and have all the necessary tools at your disposal. Your sketch tells me that you have incorporated some of the ideas that were proposed. Obviously it is a 4-station ferris wheel that rotates and locks in place. Each station can accomodate a different function (whatever that is). I would add a small lip around the top of the drawer unit, so small


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

That is VERY perceptive, Mr. Ron! But this isn't the shop cart.

The shop cart is finished and will be on film soon, though. It's pretty awesome, in my humble opinion. But I also have high expectations for this project once I get it built.

*Come on, keep those guesses coming…. I'll add some more images once I get a few more guesses!*


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

It is a craft area/sewing station for Mrs. Stumpy. Sewing machine bolted to one of the shelves. While you've been laid up, you're thinking how lucky you are to have her in your convalescence and you want to make something for her….

Am I right?


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I think it is obvious that it is some sort of Ferris wheel. But what is it's purpose? I'll go out on a limb and say it is for finishing projects. So you can apply finish to several projects at once or finish various parts of one project at the same time.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Place to store your tools in that ever shrinking shop you keep organizing?

Hope your healing!


----------



## Ripthorn (Mar 24, 2010)

The other three or four shelves are for storing all those vast amounts of planes you have.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

*Ok- This image is going to give it away so I may as well come out with it…*

It's a rotating tool stand. I specifically designed it for sharpening, but it can be used for all sorts of bench top tools. It rotates like a ferris wheel with four customizable carriages. Mine has one with built in drawers for stones and sandpaper sharpening supplies, and the other three hold my Tormek, my Work Sharp and my Grinder.

The idea is you rotate the wheel until the carriage you want is in front of you, then lock it in place with a pair of latches. I wanted to make a sharpening stand, but since I use three machines I wanted a way to have the machine I wanted to use on top without having to put one away and get out another. This way they stay plugged in and ready to go without taking up much more room than a single tool stand.


----------



## TedW (May 6, 2012)

No stumpy, you're wrong…. It's a ferris wheel for shop gnomes


----------



## AnttiN (May 2, 2012)

I WIN!! Yay! Where do I get my….wait, what did I win?

Antti

P.S. When did you admit to having a Tormak?


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

Stumpy,

That's about as well planned out as having your sense of Smell above your sense of Taste and below your sense of Sight.

...wonder if He used Sketch-Up?

Work Safely and have Fun. - Grandpa Len


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

*Antti*- A couple of months ago Tormek sent me one with a full set of jigs. As a confirmed tightwad I don't think I would have bought it. But having tried it out, I do really like it. But it doesn't make me like my Work Sharp any less!


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Thanks *GrandpaLen*, and yes, I did use Sketchup


----------



## anile8tor (Aug 10, 2013)

Super cool tool stand!!! It is a normal Stump-Take on an idea…...take a good ideana nd make it even better.


----------



## vikingcape (Jan 3, 2013)

Can you make a treadle for your foot to turn it? I'm sure you have a better idea


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

Hope you plan on tight tolerances with your hinge and lock pins, or elst the wiggle wobble is going to drive you nuts.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

OK, stupid question time.

This way they stay plugged in and ready to go

How are you going to be able to keep everything plugged in as they Ferris Wheel around? Do you have a super secret Stumpy rotating outlet?


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

*Maniac*- The weight of the machines should dampen it, but I won't know until it's built. I can make some modifications if I have to.

*Jay*- The colds will hang down in the middle where a power strip will be mounted. It will take some common sense to not keep rotating the stand until the cords wrap around it like a fishing reel, but it should be fine.


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

The electrical contact mechanism from a retractable extension cord or Shop Light might be a plausible adaptation.

...just a thought, Stumpman.

Work Safely and have Fun. - Grandpa Len


----------



## Sanding2day (May 6, 2013)

Geat idea Stumpy… Look forward to seeing how well this works out for you… Thanks for sharing…


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

OK, thanks for the clarification. I was wondering if you were using something like what GrandpaLen mentioned and it just wasn't in the Sketchup model or if I was just missing something.

Edit: The other thing I was thinking was that maybe you were going to incorporate a stop between two machines so that it could only rotate once around and then would have to be reversed. Common sense is great, but I'd still forget until something got unplugged or a cord twisted off.


----------



## Shogan (Aug 21, 2013)

Dang…I was thinking it was a Ferris wheel for Chip…designed so he could reach the ridiculously high radial arm saws.


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin (Sep 22, 2012)

Instead of Locking pins, add a compression break to the system for rock steady stoppage!! I like the design.


----------



## BigTiny (Jun 29, 2010)

Hope you get well soon my friend.

Paul


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

I was thinkin …....... ferris wheel of sorts. Way kool, stumps


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

Nice… Very nice.


----------



## mantwi (Mar 17, 2013)

Stumpy my boy, you've outdone yourself. This the most amazing, stupendous, splindiferous sharpening station I've ever laid eyes on. Where do you plug it in?


----------



## mantwi (Mar 17, 2013)

I know, rig up a power supply based on the dodge cars at a fair. Hot on one side neutral on the other with a spring loaded contact for each machine that drops into the power source when the wheel is in the locked position. Know what I mean man? The hot and neutral will be separated by the width of the shelves and the actual contacts will be hidden behind the wheels eliminating the risk of electrical shock. I got to try this one myself.


----------



## WhoMe (Jul 9, 2009)

Well, Stumpy, if you put lights on it, it can be used as a decoration at Christmas time.


----------

